# Want to move to Protaras



## Saralouise (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, i have just come back from a holiday in Protaras, and loved it! I felt really at home there.
I've wanted to move abroad for about a year but havnt been old enough and never really knew where id want to move to, but after my holiday i really want to move there and experience something new. I'm planning on doing an apprenticship in food and beverage service. After that i want to move out to cyprus, though i will only be about 18-19. Will it be difficult to find barwork and a place to live? I dont really know how to go about it. While i was there, there was loads of signs up for staff wanted in bars. So if anyone has moved out and has some advice, thanks!


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wanting to move to Protaras reply*

Hi , I think you should visit the area after the end of October up until April and you will not see so many adverts for staff . After the end of October Protaras turns into a Ghost town . The jobs you saw advertised were probably just for the season , plus most of the jobs are normally poor wages so once you have paid fo your living acommodation you will not have to much left to enjoy . It is the story of how these sort of places look really good whilst on holiday but you have to look at the bigger picture . 
Hope this will make you take a second look at least before you make a move that you will regret and waste a lot of money .

Peter .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sarahlouise this is very good advice from Peter.
As peter says most jobs in that area are seasonal and most are taken by Eastern European workers who will work for very low wages.
I would suggest that if you want to come over just come for the summer months initially and treat it as a bit of an adventure. Make sure you have enough money put aside for your air fare home if it dosnt work out and do not touch that money no matter how tempting it is.

Veronica


----------



## Saralouise (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Sarahlouise this is very good advice from Peter.
> As peter says most jobs in that area are seasonal and most are taken by Eastern European workers who will work for very low wages.
> I would suggest that if you want to come over just come for the summer months initially and treat it as a bit of an adventure. Make sure you have enough money put aside for your air fare home if it dosnt work out and do not touch that money no matter how tempting it is.
> 
> Veronica




Thanks for all the advice, it's been really helpful! I will think about just moving out for the summer season


----------

